# Door Hinge Adjustments



## Altima SSS (Oct 10, 2007)

Has anyone adjusted the front doors on their Altima? -- I need to move my driver's door forward just a little bit to get more even gaps.

What's the easiest way to get to the bolts that hold the hinges to the body? There isn't much room to access them when the door is opened, but maybe with the right tool (swivel socket?) it could be done. The Haynes manual shows using a swivel socket, but it sure looks tight.

Wonder if removing the inner liner on the front fender would allow easier access to the hinge bolt


----------



## 99sentrajes (Oct 17, 2007)

I had to adjust my 1999 Sentra hinges - front / back / and up. Just took off the hinge bolts - and a lot of trial and error to get them right but they seat now. Had to add some washers to bring the doors up - a lot of sag occrus with 150,000 miles


----------



## Altima SSS (Oct 10, 2007)

99sentrajes said:


> I had to adjust my 1999 Sentra hinges - front / back / and up. Just took off the hinge bolts - and a lot of trial and error to get them right but they seat now. Had to add some washers to bring the doors up - a lot of sag occrus with 150,000 miles


How did you get to the hinge bolts? The only way I see on my 94 Altima for a front door alignment is through the gap between the front door edge and front fender (special swivel socket might work), or maybe though the inside of the front fender if I remove the inner plastic liner.


----------



## 99sentrajes (Oct 17, 2007)

For my 99 sentra, the hinge bolts are fully exposed. I loosened the door mounting via the hinge bolts attached to the door. There wasn't much room to removed the bolts but I used a 3/8" ratchet drive.


----------



## Altima SSS (Oct 10, 2007)

99sentrajes said:


> For my 99 sentra, the hinge bolts are fully exposed. I loosened the door mounting via the hinge bolts attached to the door. There wasn't much room to removed the bolts but I used a 3/8" ratchet drive.


I need to move the driver's door forward slightly, so that means I have to loosen the hinge bolts that bolt the hinge to the body. The bolts on the body side can be used to move the door forward/rearward or up/down.

The hinge side that bolts to the door can only be adjusted to move the door in/out and up/down.


----------



## 99sentrajes (Oct 17, 2007)

yeah, I just looked at my sentra, not much room to work with on the inner hinges. 

Looks like the easiest way to remove the hinges is to just remove the panel, I never had to do this. Seems mine was the easier job.


----------

